# Disaster strikes 4 8" caribe dead!



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

SO i went home for thanksgiving on wednesday night. fed all my fish more than enough so they would be able to last 3 days. also did water changes an everything. well i just got home to find my 4 caribe floating with not one bite mark. so i went to investigate. i found that one of my filters wasnt turned on so then i went to the power strip. turns out that the power strip decided to quit working while i was away and it conveniently has both of my heaters on it as well. the water right now is at 54 degrees so they froze to death. i was able to save my pleco who was losing bouyancy but i put the caribe in hot water with salt to trry to thaw them out and no luck http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/style_im...icons/icon7.gif
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/style_im...icons/icon7.gif
ill try to get pics up soon. I guess now i can re do my tank... but this is not the way I wanted it to happen


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow..tough loss my friend.

Very sorry to hear. 4-8" Caribe is a big loss.
1 of my Pirayas died Friday night..im still a little mad over it.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

DAMN!!!!!! that sucks.
Im really sorry to hear that. Now u basically gotta start frech except for the pleco.
Hope all works well.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

how old was the power strip wtf that sucks i have cariba must be a tough loss espically since you obv had them a long time 8 inchs sounds like so good fish

this could happen to any of us im scared i going out to buy all new strips cause mine are a couple years old


----------



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

yea it wasn't that old of a power strip and didnt quit working completely but there is an on/off switch on it and it somehow turned off. ive had trouble keeping it on now too so i moved both of my heaters to another strip but im still fishless. i dont know what im going to do but yes it is tough loss


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

igotaweinerdog said:


> yea it wasn't that old of a power strip and didnt quit working completely but there is an on/off switch on it and it somehow turned off. ive had trouble keeping it on now too so i moved both of my heaters to another strip but im still fishless. i dont know what im going to do but yes it is tough loss


i guessin they are gonna be tough to replace as well judging by your location that really sucks


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very tough loss and i'm sorry to hear that. i lost a tern a week ago when his fellow tank mates, all terns also, turned on him


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow. sorry to hear about the huge loss.
umm...


----------



## enzinio (Nov 6, 2007)

id b gutted soz m8


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Tough break man, at least you saved the Pleco though. Amazing how tough those guys are isn't it?


----------

